
Where Should Machines Go to Learn? - bschafer
https://shift.newco.co/where-should-machines-go-to-learn-c2461f7e45fc#.lgk0oqxw2
======
bschafer
Really interesting concept: offload the aspects of your AI or ML flow that
aren’t your focus, and rent access to data. (Or on the flip side, sell access
to your own data.) It’s fun/exciting to think about the boost in efficiency if
data scientists didn’t need to spend so much time munging, but the potential
for a marketplace of accessible (but appropriately privacy-protected) data is
even more compelling.

